

Show HN: Sqardius or where photo sharing is more than just fun, please review - sqardius

Hi all,<p>Sqardius is a new photo-sharing service where pictures are only shared in 1Km Radius, so that people can only view pictures around them, we think it could be a great service when used for community meetups, concerts, sport events .etc.<p>Please let us know what you think about it and if you have any feedback, we are here, we accept any kind of feedbacks: critics, suggestions, remarks,...<p>Here is the link http://www.sqardius.net
And here is the blog for feedbacks: http://blog.sqardius.com<p>Thanks,
Sqardius
======
michael_fine
How will you execute better than the original Color did?

"Color -- the cross-platform app which allows users to share recently snapped
photos with others in their vicinity"? Apart from the 1KM radius vs 150m, I
don't see a fundamental difference with the idea.

But what you can do is execute better. Color failed not because of the idea,
but because they

    
    
      a: Had horrible UI, with mismatched icons and unclear UX
      b: An incredible buggy app, frequently crashing phones
      c: Most importantly, an empty world when starting out
    

So, what's the takeaway? I really like the idea and think it has potential,
but what you have to do is:

a: vastly improve your design. It's a good start, but it's not the most
attractive

b: Make sure that there are always enough photos, whether you start with a
limit city in mind, or do some code shenanigans

c: Start you marketing now. _It's only viral if there are enough people to
make it so_. Especially so with an app like yours that is contingent on there
being enough people around you with the app

I'm really excited to see where this goes.

~~~
sqardius
Thanks for your reply,

We have just launched our beta version today, so we are starving for feedbacks
like yours. One of the reasons we have launched as soon as we could is to deal
with the empty base problem, and I want to let you know that this is only the
basic features.

Thanks again, replies like yours give us a giant push to continue what we've
started.

